# Swan Hunter apprentices buil narrowboat in the 70's



## georginafrith (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello just joined. I have just bought a narrowboat built around 1974. I have been told that the boat was built by the apprentices of Swan Hunter. She was named Pipera Hearg. I would really like to gather some history about Pipera Hearg. I would like to hear from anyone that knows about her history and hopefully from some of the apprentices that built her.
Many thanks
Georgina


----------



## Philtrenbath (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hi from Phil re: pipera hearg*

How funny. I googled the name of the first narrowboat I ever cruised on and came across your post. I know quite a bit about Pipera Hearg as myself and 3 others brought it down to Godalming from York where it was put in the water after being brought down from Swan Hunter. You are right it was built by the apprentices of SH. It was actually built for the use of a therapeutic community near Godalming called Peper Harow (anglo saxon "pipera hearg"). I was one of the boys at peper harow in the 70's. After we got the boat to Godalming it was prepped up for a grand "launching" ceremony presided over by The First Sea Lord Admiral Henry Leach in full regalia!

I would love to know how the old boat is and could tell you more about its background. Incidentally I have lived aboard my own narrowboat "Tomorrow" for nearly 5 yrs now 

Regards

Phil - [email protected]


----------



## AlisonR (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi 
Have just seen the Pipera Hearg while out for a walk - moored on the Grand Union. I knew it and Phil in the 1970s as well as I lived near Godalming!


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

intrigue, built by swans, launched by an admiral, and now on the Grand union. Question how is she framed and built-what system of shell and plate design? is she a 70 footer, and is the engine a doxford of North Eastern Marine build, or a mere puff puff 4 stoke 4 cylinders in line traditional canal boat engine- the manufactures name escapes me at present naturally aspirated and not blown?? stern tube is it a lubricated shaft and bearings with seals, or a traditional tailshaft with bearing and stuffing box and stern gland??? Of some shall we say 20nhp capable of the 4knots max of the UK Canal system. Did the old girl have a lift from godlaming to the present GU Canal location, or did ? was she sailed under the red duster with a sturdy crew from Godlaming Wey to the thames and then down stream to Brentford, and the GU Canal, and finially to its present resting place, may be north of Watford?
OH to dream????


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

a bolinger with its smoke circles out its exhaust stack, or a gradner or lister. As I say intriguing, you can earn your Boatmasters ticket on a canal boat, but for and engineer it is all in the smoke rings of the exhaust, and as for the naval architect you have to read some Swan Hunter Diva, who taught at sheilds Name escapes me at present-Stokoe comes to mind??? Can you guess right???


----------



## Matt Grey (12 mo ago)

Hi Georgina, I owned Pipera Hearg between 1992 and 2004, initially as a student and latterly as a ‘young professional’! I bought her from a guy called Alan Levy, in Stains, and moved her to the residential mornings at Scotland Bridge, New Haw, on the Basingstoke Canal.

She was in terrible condition and I spent 12 years restoring her. I installed the side door, the sea toilet, the sewage tanks, the beds, dining table, mains electric, hot water boiler, the Eberspacher and solid fuel stove. I replaced the heating system and all of the 12v electrics. My neighbour, Richard, rebuilt the Kelvin marine diesel for me and we had the gearbox rebuilt by a yard in Rickmansworth. Somewhere around 1996, my girlfriend moved in. She cleaned out and repainted the engine bay and we I had the whole boat painted blue and cream by a yard on the Oxford Canal. Whilst we had it it was blasted, repainted and had new anodes every 4 years at Weybridge Marina.

I absolutely loved Pipera Hearg. we had a Georgeous life on her. We took her up to Lechlade a few times, all around London and a way up the Oxford.

She is a beautiful, unique, slightly wonkey boat of enormous character and was indeed built by Swan Hunter apprentices. By the look of things, 12 of them. - 12 locker cupboards, 12 sets of shutters, 12 bunks (originally). The steel used was whatever came to hand in a shipyard, which is why she had an 18mm baseplate and took an extra 6” of water!

I believe she was originally given to a charity close to Weybridge by the name of Pepper Harrow and was used to take disadvantaged kids for days out.

I hope you still have her and are enjoying life in the water. All the best from Ali and me. 


georginafrith said:


> Hello just joined. I have just bought a narrowboat built around 1974. I have been told that the boat was built by the apprentices of Swan Hunter. She was named Pipera Hearg. I would really like to gather some history about Pipera Hearg. I would like to hear from anyone that knows about her history and hopefully from some of the apprentices that built her.
> Many thanks
> Georgina


----------



## Matt Grey (12 mo ago)

Hi Captain Confusion. 

She is ~60’ with a Kelvin marine diesel, naturally aspirated, stuffed prop-gland. I have no understanding of build techniques, but she has a thick baseplate with the sides welded off the tip of it, reinforced with angle iron ribs along the length and four bulkheads. The interior headroom has ~3” on a mist boats. 



captainconfusion said:


> intrigue, built by swans, launched by an admiral, and now on the Grand union. Question how is she framed and built-what system of shell and plate design? is she a 70 footer, and is the engine a doxford of North Eastern Marine build, or a mere puff puff 4 stoke 4 cylinders in line traditional canal boat engine- the manufactures name escapes me at present naturally aspirated and not blown?? stern tube is it a lubricated shaft and bearings with seals, or a traditional tailshaft with bearing and stuffing box and stern gland??? Of some shall we say 20nhp capable of the 4knots max of the UK Canal system. Did the old girl have a lift from godlaming to the present GU Canal location, or did ? was she sailed under the red duster with a sturdy crew from Godlaming Wey to the thames and then down stream to Brentford, and the GU Canal, and finially to its present resting place, may be north of Watford?
> OH to dream????


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

You have answered my curiosity. SWans built seagoing ships to exacting standards, and in my ignorance I thought this barge-narrow boat would have been built to the same level of exactness. Just a project for the apprentices?? With the learning the skills of the 'Black gang' in a shipyard or the efforts of a design-drawing office. I note some one mentions an engine giving out 'Puff of Smoke' from the exhaust stack. I trust not too much work at the annual refit to bring the old girl back into service.
Regards


----------

